# Alpacas or llamas



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

Any one have any alpacas or llamas?? 
We are getting a couple of alpacas... just wanted to know if anyone else on the board have any?


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I've owned llamas for years and have two gelded alpacas for the last 3 years.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I raise llamas for packing. I have ten females and one gelding right now. I'm watching a couple of the younger ones run across the field right now. They are so great to watch, especially the crias who leap and buck and prong around.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

We 4 gelded llamas who work as packers during the summer and are pasture pets/guardians during the other months. 
Sue


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

We have 4 llamas and 4 alpacas. 
Just got them ~6 months ago. 2 llamas are due in May. The young gelding llama is our wonderful guard.


----------

